# Newport, RI to Deep River, CT on 4/19



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Over the winter I got myself a new toy, a big new toy. I have just been informed by the yard manager at New England Boat Works that I must have the boat out of the marina this weekend. Long story short I’m going to be sailing her back to Deep River CT on Saturday. I was wondering if anyone has any advice or if anyone wants to join me. The new boat is a Belliure 41….


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

JT, Congrats on your new toy - nice boat.

NEB plans to launch my old boat on 4/17, 4/18 (this Thursday or Friday). I should be onboard to bend the sails with the new owner on Saturday - the day you're leaving, followed by a sea trial. 

You lucked out, since it should be a perfect weekend for your sail to CT - after 11 straight weekends of rain and cold weather. Best of luck on your trip - I'll keep an eye out for a Belliure 41.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks TB!
My launch is sometime prior to Thursday with commissioning and a sea trial planned for Thursday afternoon. Hopefully she does not have any issues as I will only have one day for repairs. Drop me a line if you end up in the yard, I believe I owe you a beer or two for some of the advice you have given me in the past. I will PM you with my numbers.

She stands out; look for the dark blue hull, triple spreader spar, teak decks and named “Alina” She really is a special boat as there are only two Ron Holland 41’s and mine is the only one that was worked on by Ted Hood. Here’s hoping they built her strong!

Congratulations on the sale of your old boat!


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey JT, how about some pics of the new boat!!


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats! I'm in Haddam, have been sailing for years and recently received my USCG captains license. Last 10 years have been racing/sailing a Catalina 38 in Westbrook. I would love to join you and help on your passage from Newport to Deep River. What is your expected departure time from NEB and do you expect to get up to Deep River by Saturday evening?

Dave


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

JT, 
Congratulations on a nice boat. I'll keep my eyes open for her when sailing the Saybrook area this summer.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

*New Boat!*

http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showgallery.php/cat/597

These are just some of the pics I have but I wanted to share them asap. Thank you everyone for all the kind words! I guess I should tell everyone that Saturday is also my birthday making this the best gift I have ever given myself! I sure hope every birthday is this good!

My plan is to leave NEB between 7:00am and 8:00am with the hopes of arriving in Deep River long before sunset. Weather is looking beautiful with good wind all day.

Dave, send me a PM with your phone number&#8230;it would be great if you could join us!

Thank you everyone for all the kind words! I'm really quite excited.


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

JT, apparently I can't send PM (not enough posts yet). Please PM me with a way to conact you and I'll get in touch. I can be in Newport either Friday night (room on board?) or early Sat. am. What ever works best for you.

Dave


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

JT, that is a NICE boat, congrats!


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Max! She is truly beautiful and I am truly lucky.


----------



## Fareast (Nov 15, 2006)

John,

I dont nomally post on this site, however, I was looking around today and saw your post. As your next door neighbor all winter, I wanted to wish you fair winds and following seas on your trip this weekend....

By the way, she is a beautiful boat..

Mike & Paula
S/V Tivoli


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

JT,

Thanks for the pics. Sweet boat, good luck with her.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Home!*

I thought I should update everyone on our sailing adventure, or lack there of in this case. The winds were calm, the seas were flat and the sun was shining. We found almost no wind all day making the trip more of a slow power boating experience not a sailing adventure. That being said the trip was truly amazing and could not have been more fun. We did encounter issues such as the Old Lyme railroad bridge undergoing repairs and not waiting to open, a lack of open marinas willing to supply fuel and of course the complete lack of wind, but I would do it again in a second. Big Blue performed extremely well under power and with the sails up encountering no problems at all. She is a very good boat and I am a very lucky man. There are some people I would like to thank&#8230;..

*Jon, Joe and David*...thank you for sharing in this most auspicious occasion, it was an honor to sail with you. (A special note about David or "dcarey" as he is known on sailnet. David is a skilled sailor and one hell of a navigator. If you are looking for assistance in delivery of a boat or looking for a professional captain for any reason I think you should call him! I would trust him with my life and my new boat in a second and so should you.

*Kevin Clarke*, you are the man! If anyone is looking for a survey I highly recommend Kevin Clarke of Rhode Island Marine Survey. His survey was the most impressive I have ever seen as were his skills. Kevin went above and beyond the call of duty and assisted with everything from tuning the mast to fixing small issues prior to launch. I should tell everyone that Kevin even went so far as to come back to the marina at 11:30pm to help repair the stuffing box so I could leave the next morning. You can contact him through his website at www.rimarinesurvey.com

*TrueBlue, Giulietta, Camaraderie, Sailingdog and everyone else from sailnet*&#8230;thank you so much for all the advice over the years, without it I would never be able to own a boat like Big Blue.

*Finally and most importantly: thank you to my friends, my family and specifically my parents. I am living a dream thanks to your guidance, your assistance, your friendship and your love.*


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad it went well 

Any pics or the trip


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That's great news JT, so nice to start a relation_ship _with no issues to resolve. Hopefully the trend will continue throughout the upcoming months and years.

I spent the entire day Saturday with True Blue's new owner - great guy who sincerely loves that boat. If I wasn't so focused on sharing my knowledge with him, I would have looked for you before your departure. What dock were you slipped at?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Glad it went so well JT....but beware...she is lulling you into a false sense of security!


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

As requested here are the pictures I have so far&#8230;
http://www.sailnet.com/photogallery/showgallery.php/cat/598

TrueBlue, I was in slip 420 so every time I went walking down the dock I admired your boat. I hope the new owner takes the same care of her that you did. I was hoping to bump into you before leaving but 8:00 came way too early and we had to get under way. Hopefully next time I make it to Newport you can come out with us.

Camaraderie, thanks so much. I'm sure that something will break soon, I just hope it's cheap and simple!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't listen to Cam... he's being overly pessimistic... most boats will give you a week or two to fall in love with them before they start plotting against you.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sailingdog, are you talking about boats or women?? ....I'm confused.

ha ha haha


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Both...


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks! They would have been better if I had a rail in the water but I will take what I can get.


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

JT,

Thanks for the plug. It was a pleasure helping you bring her over. Yes, there was no wind but... nothing broke, no one got hurt and we finished with the same number we started with (crew not beer). It was a wonderful day! Hope to see you around this summer on Wednesday nights at DIYC.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Very nice*

What do you rate? ( In case we have to watch out for you sometime...)


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

*DIYC - Wed. nights*

For the last several years (10 or so) we have been racing a 38 Catalina in spinnaker class. This year captain has purchased a 36 Pearson. No spinnaker, I think, so we will be in the cruising class. Not sure of her rating... but there is plenty of room for beer.


----------

